# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Long Pants with Crease and Easy "Boxy" Sweater



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
Part of AG doll - Handout #4
June, 2012


LONG PANTS WITH FRONT CREASE

#6 US straight or circular needles
Sport weight yarn
Markers

Cast on 52 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows. 
Row 1: K22, place marker (PM), slip 1, K8, PM, slip 1, K22.
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers

NOTE: These two markers are placed to indicate that the stitch AFTER each marker is the slip stitch (for the crease in the pants). This will guide you as you knit each row, making the crease in the pants straight and even all the way to the bottom cuff.

Repeat these two rows for 14 rows. READ CAREFULLY:
Next Row: K22, marker (M), slip 1, K4, PLACE CENTER MARKER, K4, M, slip 1, K22.
Knit across, increasing in the FIRST and LAST stitches, continue to slip 1 as indicated above - and increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker.
NOTE: You are increasing before and after the center marker to widen that area to accommodate the dolls puffy cloth body.

Next Row: Purl, slipping markers with no increase.
Continue for approximately 16 rows, until there re 80 stitches on the needle, as follows:
28 - Marker - slip 1 (crease) - 11 - Marker - 11 - Marker - slip 1 (crease) - 28 = 80 sts.
End with a purl row.

Divide Pant Legs: CONTINUE TO SLIP 1 FOR PANT LEG CREASE

Knit 28, M, slip 1, K11 - remove center marker. TURN and purl back on these same stitches. Continue to knit and purl the first pant leg for 40 rows, ending with a purl row, remove the marker. Do not slip a stitch when you work the pant cuff.
Knit 2 rows. Bind off, leaving a long strand to sew up this seam.

Attach yarn and complete second pant leg, as follows:
Knit 11, M, slip 1, K28. 
Purl, slipping marker.
Continue for 40 rows, ending with a purl row, remove marker. Knit 2 rows. Bind off, leaving a long strand to sew up seam and continue up the back seam of the pants.



EASY ONE-PIECE BOXY SWEATER

#10 needles, #3 or #4 weight yarn, can also use a soft bulky weight yarn

Cast on 40 stitches. Garter stitch (knit every row) for 8 rows.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 12 rows.
Sleeves:
At beginning of row, CAST ON 12 STITCHES. Knit these same 12 stitches. (For a nice finished edge, knit in the BACK of these 12 stitches.) Continue to knit across 40 stitches for body of sweater. CAST ON 12 STITCHES. 
Next Row: Knit across 12 stitches (knit in back of each stitch for a smooth edge), then purl across 40 stitches (on the wrong side) for the body, and purl 8 stitches, end with Knit 4 = 64 sts on needle

NOTE: You will work in stockinet stitch across the right sleeve, the body, and the left sleeve of the sweater. Keep 4 sleeve stitches on the cuff edge ON EVERY ROW in Knit 4 for a nice border edge on the sleeves. If you have difficulty remembering to knit these 4 stitches on every row, place a marker on each sleeve before you knit the 4 stitches. Then just knit the 4 sleeve cuff stitches, slip the marker, and continue across the row until you get to the marker, slip the marker, and knit the last 4 stitches.

Continue in stockinet stitch for 19 rows. This will put you in the middle of the sleeves (at 
the shoulder area). 
Next Row: Knit 22, BIND OFF 20 stitches, Knit 22 = 44 sts.
Next Row: Knit 4, Purl 18, CAST ON 20, Purl 18, Knit 4 = 64 sts..
Next Row: Knit 22, KNIT IN BACK OF NEXT 20 STITCHES, Knit 22
Continue in stockinet stitch for 19 rows. This will complete the sleeves.
Next Row: BIND OFF 12 sleeve stitches, Knit 40, BIND OFF 12 sleeve stitches.
Continue in stockinet stitch on these 40 stitches for the body of the sweater for 12 rows. Garter stitch for 8 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew side seams from hemline up and out to the end of the sleeve in an L shape.

Optional: After binding off and before sewing the two side seams, you can go up to the neckline and using just a #6 needle, pick up 20 stitches from the front and 20 stitches from the back of the sweater = 40 stitches on the needle. Attach yarn and knit in garter stitch to match the bottom border. Next Row: Knit across, decreasing by knitting 2 stitches together at 4 intervals = 36 stitches. Continue in garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew the two side seams. Turn down a small cuff at neck edge.

NOTE: 3rd photo shows Boxy Sweater knit in garter stitch without picking up stitches at the neckline.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the colours they are really bright more to do for my doll thanks for the wonderful patterns!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for more of your wonderful, easy to follow instructions.


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

how about the hat pattern?


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Another great design!!!


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow those are simply beautiful! Such neat colors and the patterns are outstanding, some little girl will be very happy, really great work.


----------



## sandyP (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Three more beautiful outfits Elaine. I think someone asked you this before, but do you ever sleep. What with designing, then knitting the gorgeous outfits that you do, then the time taken to write them all down on KP for the members to copy and paste them to their files, you must be a night owl. Thank you once more for all the hard work you put into this, I for one appreciate it. I will get round to making some of your designs, but at the moment I'm busy knitting/crocheting for three expected babies all due within 8 weeks from November to January. Leonora


----------



## Lill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for the patterns .I really appreciated them.


----------



## DianePW (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the patterns . The outfits are adorable


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

You have done it again Elaine! These are so pretty!


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

Your patterns are just wonderful. You are very talented. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Elaine. You are so talented and willing to share with those of us who love dolls. I appreciate your generosity and willingness to share.


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Wonderful!!


----------



## peggy mc carthy (Jun 20, 2011)

You are the best 
THANK YOU girls will love these new patterns Have a great day

peggy mc c


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you so much. Lovely outfits. Great colors.


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

I love the cute outfits you come up with. Thank you for sharing your patterns with us!!!


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. These outfits are great!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

I agree with the other ladies - another great design! Thank you for the new patterns, you are so talented!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I absolutely love these.


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Can't wait to get started on your patterns. I still have my 25 year old DD's AG dolls. Plan to make some for a future possible GD or some other girl who would like them if there is no GD on the horizon. It could be hers or her brother's children. DD said to get rid of the dolls, but I spent so much money that I can't just chuck them out. They don't make one of them any more. Besides, she might feel differently once she has a child.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

Awesome..as usual!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute - love the colors!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

You do the most wonderful work! Thank you for the patterns!

Anita


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Personally, I agree with you and would not get rid of them. I love to sew and knit and crochet for them. I got one at a garage sale 5 years ago and it is definately something I will never get rid of. When my kids were little it was the cabbage patch craze and I bought a cheap sewing machine in June (I had been making monthly payments, as I was raising my children on my own) and by selling cabbage patch clothes had more than made my money back for the machine by Thanksgiving. I miss those days. A local grocery store let me put my things on a card table in the front of their store. Every time I came in to buy groceries they would hand me a bag of money and sometimes notes saying how excited the people were about bringing the clothes home to their grandchildren. I haven't gotten rid of them either.


martymcd said:


> Can't wait to get started on your patterns. I still have my 25 year old DD's AG dolls. Plan to make some for a future possible GD or some other girl who would like them if there is no GD on the horizon. It could be hers or her brother's children. DD said to get rid of the dolls, but I spent so much money that I can't just chuck them out. They don't make one of them any more. Besides, she might feel differently once she has a child.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

Your patterns are truly gorgeous. I had 4 sons so never had to buy dolls. Now I have a 2 year old grand daughter and would really like to buy her an American Girl Doll but can't afford it right now. I've heard that the Springfield dolls are the same size. Is that correct? Would these clothes fit the Sprinfield Doll? I'm sure that you knowlegable ladies out there would know the answer to this.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

You do beautiful work...Love the colors


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok here are a couple of Elaine's patterns in PDF form, to make it easier to download.

Rhyanna


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! thanks.


Daeanarah said:


> Ok here are a couple of Elaine's patterns in PDF form, to make it easier to download.
> 
> Rhyanna


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

Thank for all the patterns. I can't wait to have some time to do some of these for my precious granddaughter.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you again, Elaine. Gorgeous outfits.


----------



## justknit (Apr 18, 2011)

You're an absolute "doll" for sharing all of your beautiful patterns. Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The hats are in Handout #2 and/or #3

1. Lime green brim (10 rows garter st), then stock.st. in yellow with orange stripes.

2. Tossle cap in crayon colors: Ribbed brim, stock. st. for 14 rows, then decrease in every 4th stitch across knit row. Purl with no decrease. Knit 4 rows, then do a decrease row again. Continue until you have 4 stitches on the needle. Cut a long strand, thread through darning needle, pull up stitches, knot securely. Sew back seam.
I don't have a big pom-pom maker, so I made THREE separate pom-poms and schmushed them together, then tied to the point of the tossle cap.

3. Sparkly chenille: Knit 10 rows in garter stitch for brim, then continue with same pattern as in @1 above.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say "Thank you, Elaine for the beautiful patterns. You have such a great design imagination." We all really appreciate all the work you do and share with all of us.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

gladi719 said:


> Your patterns are truly gorgeous. I had 4 sons so never had to buy dolls. Now I have a 2 year old grand daughter and would really like to buy her an American Girl Doll but can't afford it right now. I've heard that the Springfield dolls are the same size. Is that correct? Would these clothes fit the Sprinfield Doll? I'm sure that you knowlegable ladies out there would know the answer to this.


Go to marymaxim.com, they have clones of the AG dolls for under $20.00. I have seen postings on here in the past that Joann Fabrics also carry clone dolls. And someone once posted that Walmart does, too. Hope that this helps.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

Pennypincher said:


> gladi719 said:
> 
> 
> > Your patterns are truly gorgeous. I had 4 sons so never had to buy dolls. Now I have a 2 year old grand daughter and would really like to buy her an American Girl Doll but can't afford it right now. I've heard that the Springfield dolls are the same size. Is that correct? Would these clothes fit the Sprinfield Doll? I'm sure that you knowlegable ladies out there would know the answer to this.
> ...


Thank you Pennypincher for responding. Do you know if these clothes for the AG doll will fit those other dolls?


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Elaine, I have not let my GD see the patterns from #4!!! Today I will look through stash & pick some outfits............can't put it in my basket by my chair as GD checks it to see if I'm doing AG or Barbie clothes for her!!! I found a new knit shop & got some cute fancy yarn for little of nothing!! Thanks again, "Lady" for all that you do for us AG knitters.


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

gladi719 said:


> Thank you Pennypincher for responding. Do you know if these clothes for the AG doll will fit those other dolls?


Yes, they will. I have the Springfield dolls, and Elaine's patterns fit them very nicely.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the color combination in the top doll and i like the patterns in the other two. Nice job.


----------



## Fisherb (May 30, 2012)

These are awesome. Is there a way to adapt for the 15" AG dolls. Daughter just purchased one for granddaughter and has asked me to make some clothes. Have searched on line but all patterns seem to be for the 18" dolls. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I have noticed in sewing for them (the bitty baby) that it is actually wider than the AG and shorter. So I am thinking you could adapt dress patterns or nighties by using a bigger needles or heavier yarn. I know when I make a sweater for the AG doll, if I want it to fit the bitty baby I just use a bigger yarn. But it could just be my pattern that adapts that way. Hope this helps



Fisherb said:


> These are awesome. Is there a way to adapt for the 15" AG dolls. Daughter just purchased one for granddaughter and has asked me to make some clothes. Have searched on line but all patterns seem to be for the 18" dolls. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

TerryKnits said:


> gladi719 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Pennypincher for responding. Do you know if these clothes for the AG doll will fit those other dolls?
> ...


Thank you so much for letting me know. I now can buy a Springfield doll for my princess Abby and make her some clothes to go with it.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Please remember, when you purchase an AG clone doll, make sure her cloth body is in beige cotton, NOT white cotton. It looks really "tacky" when the clone doll is wearing a bathing suit or a dress with slim straps - and that white cloth body shows!

Annie's Attic shows an AG clone doll in a box, with a white cloth body - that's a no-no!

Nancy's Notions shows a blond, brunette, Asian, Hispanic, African American, and Caucasian "Springfield" clone doll.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

gladi719 said:


> Pennypincher said:
> 
> 
> > gladi719 said:
> ...


Yes, they will fit. Any patterns for the AG or 18' doll will fit. Some of the dolls that Elaine uses as her "models" are the Mary Maxim dolls (the ones with the cloth body).


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Elaine. I love the colors. So bright. You are the best.


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

Ladyfingers said:


> Please remember, when you purchase an AG clone doll, make sure her cloth body is in beige cotton, NOT white cotton. It looks really "tacky" when the clone doll is wearing a bathing suit or a dress with slim straps - and that white cloth body shows!
> 
> Annie's Attic shows an AG clone doll in a box, with a white cloth body - that's a no-no!
> 
> Nancy's Notions shows a blond, brunette, Asian, Hispanic, African American, and Caucasian "Springfield" clone doll.


Thanks Elaine for that information. I did not know that. I will start looking for my grandbaby's doll today. Her birthday is the 11th of Aug. I think I'll have to buy 2 dolls so that I can mail 1 to Abigail and keep one here with me so that I can try on the clothes as I make them. Again thanks for all your help. I do not have much experience when it comes to dolls.
Gladys


----------



## Fisherb (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Think I will start with something simple..sleeveless dress to see how it goes using your advice.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Everyone seems to think that the "sleeveless dress" pattern is the easiest pattern to make for the AG doll....

Agreed, it is very simple and easy because you do just straight knitting for a few rows, then bind off a few stitches and, "surprise!", the sleeves are completed too!

You should also try the "basic top with capped sleeves" in Handout #2. this is a simple cast on for the neck, knit 2-3 rows, then place the markers. After that you work in stockinette stitch, knitting across and increasing before and after each marker, then purl back without increasing.
Very simple! Once you reach a certain number of stitches (enough to fit around the doll's hands) you simply bind off between the markers for each sleeve - just like the sleeveless dress - and "surprise!" the sleeves are completed. You can then remove all the markers and simply knit and purl to the waistline. 

At that point you can bind off for a quickie T-shirt, or keep going and (following the pattern) knit a pair of attached panties, or attached long pants, or increase at the waistline to knit a full skirt - attached to the top.

The "basic top" is so simple and easy to knit, and it's fun to knit with ring markers and see the garment develop as you go along. Before you know it, the top and sleeves are completed and you can stop at the waistline or continue on to knit a complete outfit with either a skirt or pants.

If you look back at all the 90+ photos I've posted over the past year - you will see that most of the dresses, one-piece jumpsuits, and skating outfits are started with the "basic top" pattern. 

To see all the photos posted, go to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers", click on the search button and you will see a long list of titles. Click on each title to see sets of photos.

You can also search "Ladyfingers - American Girl doll clothes" or "Ladyfingers - Barbie doll clothes". There are different photo sets, and some duplicates, but you can see lots of AG doll photos and many Barbie pictures.


----------



## Fisherb (May 30, 2012)

This is all great info. Have bookmarked your MSG. Am now really anxious to give making some clothes a try. Just love the KP site....everyone is so helpful.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

These A G patterns are to great. Thanks so much


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

stupid ? - what inch doll is this


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

So many knitters have asked about the measurements for the American Girl doll. FYI:

Height: 18 inches
Inside Leg: 7 inches
Waist to Knee: 6-1/4 inches
Waist to Ankle: 9-1/4 inches
Chest: 11-1/4 inches
Waist: 11 inches
Hip: 12-1/4 inches
Shoulder to Shoulder: 4-3/4 inches
Nape to Waist: 4 inches
Arm Length: 6-1/2 inches
Upper Arm: 4-1/4 inches
Wrist: 3-1/2 inches
Around Neck: 6-1/2 inches


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Love these too!


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know if I can't add or what....but, on the pattern you cast on with 52 stitches and then when you get to placing markers and slip stitches to start the pattern you have 54 stitches.....is my math wrong? Am I reading your pattern wrong??? Please help!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Exactly what pattern are you working on? I can't figure out where you would "place markers and slip stitches to start".....????


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

I am working on the pants with the crease. The sweater that goes with it worked out great...but having trouble with the count on these pants.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Travelgal:

You are right! I just read the original pattern and it states to: Cast on 52 stitches and rib in K1, P1 for 8 rows.
NOTE: This will give you a nice tight ribbing for the waist that will stay put when on the doll and not slip and slide around while playing.

The next row looks like I got ahead of myself and put the second sentence ahead of the first sentence. 

The pattern states: K22, place marker, Slip 1, K8, place marker, Slip 2, K22. Repeat for 14 rows. Then, the next sentence told you to INCREASE in the first and last stitches (which would then give you the 22 stitches.) 

The easiest way to knit this is to keep the 52 stitches for the ribbing - this is vital for a nice tight fit! Then INCREASE at each end to give you the 22 stitches as stated in the pattern.

Further on down the pattern it calls for PLACING A CENTER MARKER, while still increasing at each side until you have 60 stitches on the needle. At this point you will still increase on each side and also INCREASE BEFORE AND AFTER THE CENTER MARKER. 

It really doesn't matter how many total stitches you have on the needle - the important thing is to keep the SLIP 1 STITCH IN PLACE and to increase BEFORE and AFTER the center marker. 

The increase before and after the center marker will put more room in this area to accommodate the doll's puffy cloth body. The slip 1 stitch makes the crease down each pantleg and must stay in place, even when there are 80 stitches on the needle and yiou divide into two pant legs - you continue the slip stitch for the crease.

The increase on each side will make a nice "flowing" pair of long pants. For a tighter pair of pant legs you can discontinue doing the increases on each side - after you have at least 40-45 stitches on the needle. For a fuller pair of pants, after you separate into two pant legs, you can continue to increase on each end, or you can make the pant legs slim (with no increases) down to the knees, then increase on each end on every knit row for a pair of "Disco" pants.


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for your explanation. I'll go back and give it another try. Will post the outfit when I get done. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lhm (Apr 16, 2013)

What gauge did you use for the American Girl pants pattern


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Gauge? I have never checked this with my knitting. I know I knit "normal", not tight or loose, so US#6 needles work perfectly for me. 

You can make a swatch by casting on 54 stitches, knit 6-8 rows, then bind off. Use this swatch to fit around the doll's waist and head. If it's a nice snug fit you're okay. If it is too long, you knit loosely, and should probably go down to a #4 or #5 needle to make the garment fit properly.
If it is too short, you knit tightly, and should bump up to a larger needle - US#8. 

With #6 needles, this swatch should fit snugly around her head for a knitted cap. 

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Anitra (May 31, 2013)

Thrilled to have found all this info, thanks Ladyfingers. Now can you help me find a pattern for my AG doll 's Octoberfest outfit, either knit or sewn? And where can I buy some shoes for her? 
Thanks for all help, I'm new at KP but love it and learning something new .
Anitra


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Anitra:
Welcome to this KP Forum - we are all friendly, cheerful and helpful crafters here, and if you have a question or need help, just holler - someone will have the answer for you.

To find a knit "Octoberfest" outfit - go up to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", and click the Search box again.
This will take you to a site posted by "Daeanarah" - a member here who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for EACH pattern. She decided to post all Ladyfingeers patterns in one place - for easy access by knitters.

Scroll through over 7 pages of comments, looking for "Daeanarah" - you will see the TITLE of a pattern, followed by "download". Just click on this "download" to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer - for easy printing. You will find patterns for the American Girl doll, Barbie, the 8-1/2 inch Cutsie doll, and the 5-inch itty bitty baby doll.

You can adapt any of the AG doll patterns, using "Octoberfest" colors instead of the yarns shown in the photos.
There is also a pattern for Mary Jane shoes for the AG doll.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Ryhanna, you are the best.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I love what you do for our Girls. such lovely outfits in such pretty colours.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Kippy 
You are welcome. I enjoy putting the patterns in pdf format as well as making them easier to download.
Right now waiting to see if Elaine will upload anymore.

Happy Crafting

Rhyanna


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks again Ryanna--no one can begin to say how generous you are--Kathy


----------



## Carolt01 (Oct 29, 2013)

So happy I found this post again. I made the boxy sweater for my Granddaughter's doll. Her mother made the jeans from an old pair of jeans. The pattern was a Godsend. Thank you, and I will be back for more.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Carolt01 said:


> So happy I found this post again. I made the boxy sweater for my Granddaughter's doll. Her mother made the jeans from an old pair of jeans. The pattern was a Godsend. Thank you, and I will be back for more.


Love the outfit. I am sure that your granddaughter will be excited. Don't you just love Ladyfinger's outfits. The patterns are so easy to follow and they fit the dolls nicely. It is so nice of her to share them with us.


----------



## elainelex (Jan 12, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## elainelex (Jan 12, 2014)

So cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jzwicker (Mar 4, 2012)

Dear Elaine, could you please send me the following pattern:

One-piece Jumpsuit in self-striping "Crayon" colors with crease in pant legs 

Also, what brand is crayon yarn and is there just one website where I can get all of your AG patterns?

Many thanks,

Judy Zwicker
[email protected]


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Judy:

There is one place on this website where all the Ladyfingers patterns are posted by one of our members - "Daeanarah". She is also the member who has provided us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. She wanted to post all the patterns in one place for easy access by knitters.

Go up to "Search", type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", then click the Search box again. This will open a very long thread, but open the first item to find all the patterns. Look for comments by "Daeanarah" - she will post the TITLE of a pattern, followed by "download". Just click on this "download" to open a very nice copy of the pattern and photos on your computer - for easy printing


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

darski said:


> I love what you do for our Girls. such lovely outfits in such pretty colours.


you are jsut as talented with Crochet Darski!!!!! I love your patterns as much as i love Elaine's


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

My avatar is so close to your's


----------



## frank jhon (Mar 12, 2014)

Your designs are very beautiful !


----------

